# North Texas Tarantulas in the Wild- Pictures and Mating Video



## AphonopelmaTX (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello all!

It's that time of year again where the Aphonopelma hentzi are out and about in North Texas.  I was lucky enough to get some good pictures and a video of tarantulas mating in the wild.  Enjoy!









[video=youtube_share;l8sj95O0PAs]http://youtu.be/l8sj95O0PAs[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Jun 23, 2014)

I just noticed the video wasn't included in the original post even though it showed up in the preview. Here is the YouTube link.

http://youtu.be/l8sj95O0PAs


----------



## Mindibun (Jun 23, 2014)

This is just what I've been looking for lately. I just got a 4" female A hentzi and I'm looking to set up the perfect cage for her. Would you mind posting some input on my thread here: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?264572-PERFECT-A-hentzi-cage&p=2287752#post2287752


----------

